# Best vinyl that looks/feels like screenprint



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

What type of vinyl out there looks most like screen printed. I want to make short runs of tees but dont like the totallly matte look and un- stretchability of the vinyl. I looked at previous posts but could only find similar threads from back in '09-'10 timeframe. Was hoping they came out with soemthing new since then.

I almost like to use thermoflex sport because it blends into the shirt better. Only thing is it could be a bit too shiny. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fresh Prints (Apr 13, 2011)

I use siser easyweed. Its very easy to use, plus it only needs 305 temp to set to alot of different materials. The the thermoflex imo is too matte looking, and sets closer to 350.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

I used to use Siser easy weed and stretch when I first started never had a problem with it but it never looked screen printed way to shinny. I tried Stahl's Fashion Film and I like it a lot better. It has a matte finish, it seems thinner, just as easy to weed as Siser. I have heard premium plus from Stahl's is good too but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Siser and Thermoflex are too shiny for me too. The absolute closest to screen print I have found is Imprintables.com Spectracut. But it's thick and tends to get hard if washed too harsh over time. 2nd best and what is currently my go to vinyl is Spectracut II. Thin, matte, and stays soft.

I challenge anyone (not in the business, and some who are ) to tell the difference between these two vinyls and direct screen printing. Fools everyone.

Order samples from them and try.


----------

